# motor sitting too low



## chrisedwards (Jan 15, 2011)

If anyone has a 1448 Tracker with a 25hp Mercury 4 stroke please let me know how you have it mounted. I am having trouble with the motor sitting too low.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have any pictures? Does the boat have a 15 or 20 inch transom? Is the motor a long or short shaft motor?


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a Tracker 1448 with a 25hp Merc. I got the boat with the motor installed and in truth haven't thought about it. I'll look tomorrow more closely and let you know how mine was installed.


----------



## chrisedwards (Jan 15, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Do you have any pictures? Does the boat have a 15 or 20 inch transom? Is the motor a long or short shaft motor?





16 1/2 inch transom 2010 Mercury 25hp four stroke with a long shaft


----------



## chrisedwards (Jan 15, 2011)

bobberboy said:


> I have a Tracker 1448 with a 25hp Merc. I got the boat with the motor installed and in truth haven't thought about it. I'll look tomorrow more closely and let you know how mine was installed.





I saw the pics of your boat and your boat goes straight across at the back where mine drops down about 4 inches...any suggestions I would appreciate!


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 16, 2011)

If you have a 16 1/2" transom and a long shaft then your motor is indeed too far down. You should look into building up that lower area on the transom. You could do several things but maybe making a block of plywood or hardwood that fills that void, covering it with aluminum. You can also buy a jack plate. There are many available but they are expensive. Bassboy builds boats so maybe he will weigh in about this.


----------



## chrisedwards (Jan 16, 2011)

bobberboy said:


> If you have a 16 1/2" transom and a long shaft then your motor is indeed too far down. You should look into building up that lower area on the transom. You could do several things but maybe making a block of plywood or hardwood that fills that void, covering it with aluminum. You can also buy a jack plate. There are many available but they are expensive. Bassboy builds boats so maybe he will weigh in about this.



Thanks for the help....Does anyone have any reccomendations on what jack plate to use?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm using the TH Mini Jacker.


----------



## chrisedwards (Jan 16, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I'm using the TH Mini Jacker.




Does it work on your boat and where did you get it? What is the piece of wood for?


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Chris,
If you just Google "jack plates" you'll find lots to choose from.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 16, 2011)

chrisedwards said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using the TH Mini Jacker.
> ...


It works great for me my local river is shallow and rocky. I got a deal on E-bay $42 or $48 including shipping. After getting the motor mounted I learned that with 4" of setback I could raise the motor one more inch. The piece of wood is a spacer until I raise the jack plate.


----------

